# Spraying Basement Ceiling (PEX????)



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Spraying a basement ceiling next week. 
Has anyone sprayed PEX?

If so what paint and/or primer did you use?

ALL PEX manufacturers say not to use any petroleum based product or anything with any VOC in it. But I haven't been able to find anything that talks about a zero VOC paint being ok.

Ceiling is 10ft with ductwork and PEX.

Thinking about priming the ductwork and PEX, than spraying Promar 200.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

There are a ton of more than ok O VOC paints. BM Natura and California Paints' Elements are just 2.

PEX is slick,so either use a good bonding primer, (Grip Coat, STIX, UMA, etc.) or take a section of it and do an adhesion test with whatever top coat you want to use. You may get lucky if you use a good quality paint and maybe it will bond and you can skip priming...maybe.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Dryfall.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Oden said:


> Dryfall.


Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Because Dryfall is not zero VOC.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Not one line of dryfall is yet?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Not one line of dryfall is yet?


They got low VOC. and it don't matter. It's waterborne. It will grab and hide. One and done. It won't hurt them lines a little bit.


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Oden said:


> They got low VOC. and it don't matter. It's waterborne. It will grab and hide. One and done. It won't hurt them lines a little bit.


I figured it wouldn't but all these PEX manufacturers seem pretty adamant that any VOC's will degrade the product over time.

That was actually my original plan, the waterborne low VOC dryfall. Ceiling is only 10 ft, so I still got to cover the floor but it's only 1200 sq ft.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the PEX manufacturers are just covering their asses with that 0 VOC thing. PEX was not designed to be painted really. I'm pretty sure low VOC dryfall will be fine.


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

I was even considering not painting the PEX, but the home owner would really like it to match the rest of the ceiling. Esp. since the PEX is red and blue


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

The bid was 1,000 with materials, so hopefully I can still make some good money even if I do have to prime.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ugh, red and blue PEX, what a pain to cover, especially if it's with white....I feel you man. I hope you can make it work and make the money! :thumbup:


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

kdpaint said:


> Ugh, red and blue PEX, what a pain to cover, especially if it's with white....I feel you man. I hope you can make it work and make the money! :thumbup:


Got the entire basement prepped today. Sanded and primed all the ductwork.
Just gotta go back and spray the rest of the ceiling...I'll try to post some pics of how the PEX covers and looks after a coat of Promar 200 Zero VOC.


----------

